# Laptop switches off at 40%-50% battery level.



## sandy249 (May 14, 2016)

Hello.

Bare with me on this because I'm not the most computer literate.Oh! I'm also sorry if this is in the wrong area.

Recently, my 5 month old laptop keeps switching off when the battery (not plugged in with charger) is between 40%-50% level. I've googled and done everything it's suggested but it's still doing it. 

It just switches off completely without any warning. No noise, no sound, it's not over-heating (I don't think). 

My laptop model is medion akoya MD98844 & runs on windows 8.1

Thanks in advance.

Cheers.


----------



## cep1ba (May 24, 2016)

Laptop batteries only last a couple of years so you probably need a new one.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi! Welcome to TSF.

What happens if you press the power button to turn it on, after it goes off abruptly? Does it turn back on and continues running without recharge, or does it behave as if the battery is drained too low to power it up?

Unfortunately, the warranty doesn't cover the battery. Getting a replacement (battery) should tell if the battery is at fault or if it's the laptop that has developed a fault.



> No warranty is provided for batteries or rechargeable batteries or for consumable materials i.e. parts which have to be replaced at regular intervals during the normal use of the product e.g. video projector lamps.


Source: https://www.medion.com/gb/service/warranty/


----------

